# Tire info



## lfred (Aug 30, 2010)

How well would a stock rancher 420 turn 28 terminators


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Ooh,,I had 28 gators on a 450 foreman an they was all it wanted a GR would really do it some good


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

sloboy said:


> Ooh,,I had 28 gators on a 450 foreman an they was all it wanted a GR would really do it some good


 IMO the new FI rancher 420 has more power than the old 450 foreman...just sayin.

My little brother rides a 2011 Rancher 420 SRA, first mod was skinny/wide 27 laws, then 2" lift, snorkel, and last...big gun slip-on. It turns those 27s very well and he can even pull a wheelie on flat ground without much problem. I'm not sure how much wieght diff there is between a 27 law and 28 Term, sure the Terms are heavier though.... I guess what it comes down to is how you like to ride, if you're a trail rider then probably wouldn't have any probs, if you like the thick nasty stuff then I'd probably look at a gear reduction. It should turn them good, but may bog if its in a good bind.


----------

